# I Have a Dream



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cross posted from Havanese Rescue...

"The latest slideshow is up on youtube. You can see it here: 





I hope you enjoy it! I'll begin work on the second one sometime this week, most likely.
lu"

Thank you Lu this is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sandi:

Thank You so much for cross posting-I watched it-and cried like I did at the last two. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (HRI boy)
Ms Frannie (HRI lady)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Crying my eyes out. Beautiful stories, beautifully told in these pictures.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I loved the video and my :angel:Ricky is in it with his foster DAD John.....what a surprise! I cannot wait to e-mail him!! Thanks so much for putting it together with that beautiful song.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> Sandi:
> 
> Thank You so much for cross posting-I watched it-and cried like I did at the last two.
> 
> ...


DITTO!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful , touching, well done , thanks.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I went from tears to smiles. So beautifully done and I love the song. Thank you.*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Trish said:


> I loved the video and my :angel:Ricky is in it with his foster DAD John.....what a surprise! I cannot wait to e-mail him!! Thanks so much for putting it together with that beautiful song.


Oh I wish I had the talent to put something like this together but it was done by Lu Wyland with Havanese Rescue. I simply did a copy & past for our forum.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for posting this; I loved each and every one of the dogs shown. I was out of town for three nights this week and missed my two little guys so much. I was petting a Chinese Crested (with hair, no less) in a quilt store and nearly burst into tears, she looked so much like my Shadow! As soon as I came home my little guys rushed to greet me; such a long way from their rescue when they shied away from me. I just hope and pray that everyone of the puppy mill/rescue dogs finds a loving forever home. I wish I had better photos of my little guys, you could see how beautiful they are.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What beautiful furbabies! I cried my eyes out!

Holly


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Chere:

I wish you had pictures of the boys too. I would love to see how far they have come. Just reading your post about how they came running when you came home makes me so happy-just knowing my two MO Wild Boys have come that far makes me smile. But then being loved will do that. And we sure know the boys are loved. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The video and the score are as beautiful as the furballs. It was very touching and heartening to see all the furbabies and their loving, happy families.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh this is wonderful.


----------

